# 2000 Maxima ignition cylinder replacement problem



## jkole614 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to help a do it yourselfer out lol. I just replaced the ignition lock cylinder on my 2000 Maxima and now its not starting. It cranks but doesnt start fully. Cant figure out why this is happening. Other than not being screwed in tight enough. Any ideas would be helpful. Also theres nothing else wrong with the car the car started fine before ignition cylider broke.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you have a key with a security chip in it? If so, you may need to get the dealer or a locksmith to program it.


----------

